# need siegley tote knob for BD605 Stan#5



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

So I posted about this #4 siegley a bit ago.I got john f. rumpf's book and found the plane is a type 5.The handles were painted black.The books type study didnt say anything about painted beech handles.So I sanded them down(to repair cracks) and found a faded checkerd pattern on the tote you can barelly make it out.It seems someone has painted the tote and knob to hide the wood putty.For some reason I took a magnet to the tote and of course it had a pull so a nail or somehting is in the tote.I want to bring this plane back to the shape it desrves to be in.It has 5% jappening left.So I am blasting it and putting engine enamal on it,it looks alot like the OE jappening.Iam leaving the cheeks alone with a light cleaning to keep the age look.Someone also cleaned parts of the cheeks to clean metal.So I would like to get a tote or tote and knob.That is checkerd.I have a 605 bedrock and #5 look at pics no cracks on them.I would like to trade for them for the knob and tote.if you only have the tote thats fine pick one plane.the bedrock doesnt come with the pins and screws I dont have them or the tote or knob for anyof them.thanks for looking I really hope someone has soemthing


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

more pics no cracks can send more pics if you need them


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

here is a number 50 if you if you got really nice knob and tote or you have a whole plane?Ill give you all 3 or this and one of other two.this 50 is a parts plane the skate is good fence is missing the rear piece it must have broke off and the fence looks like it was repaired where the pins mount.Missing depth stop.one blade


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you have a 55? Or complete bedrock?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I do have a complete 605 for another siegley plane or I can do all 3 of the planes for a nice tote or knob I posted or something else I got a record 52 ed vise.I tried to send you a pm it said you reached your limit on pms or another combo


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

cms83 said:


> I do have a complete 605 for another siegley plane or I can do all 3 of the planes for a nice tote or knob I posted or something else I got a record 52 ed vise.I tried to send you a pm it said you reached your limit on pms or another combo


Go ahead send the pm sorry about that. Hold on one second.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Some pictures.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

umm I think I looking for something that is early in siegley or hahn planes


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

cms83 said:


> umm I think I looking for something that is early in siegley or hahn planes


I apologize I had no idea how old it was or anything like that. How could you tell it was stanley?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

its ok thank you though.well I do have a complete 605 and #6 the 6 still has the decal on it,if anyone else has a early siegley.If anyone is interested.Ill post pics of them


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You should try making your own tote.

Adding the checkered pattern will be a challenge. This was likely a single metal stamp.

If you send me the old knob I will turn one in walnut for you.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

Take the stanley version on offer, their almost dead ringers for the Siegley's, and you can't get a Hahn earlier than 1901.
So the stanley is just as good.

Now you've got the book you can really get going at the flea markets.

Living in Australia and collecting Siegley's can be problematic the real Siegley planes were never sold down here, so I'm a bit envious
that you have the chance to find them at weekend markets.

Still if you pay the postage you can build up a fair collection.

These are my #2 Adjustables.









Have fun mate.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I would love to get one of those adjustable #2's!So that siegley stanley would the tote and knob fit my early sieg?I would put those handles on mine if anything then switch the other ones to stanley sieg


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

The stanley tote and knob should fit your Siegley, but if you wont to check, get jjboozel to measure the base of the stanley tote and the position of the screw holes.

With the #2 Adjustable's one of my planes you already know, the type 4 Adjustable sitting on the chestnut box to the left in the photo. Is the actual plane from the front cover of John's book.

But the plane sitting on the draw of the chest, which is a second version of the type 4 is not listed in the book.

Another version the the #2 is the one below, it's tote is secured to the frame in a way that is not listed in any type studies.









John's book is very very good, but like all type studies thay become out dated as more planes are found.

Which is great for you, there is very little known about Jacob Siegley and his planes in real terms. So when your out at the flea markets there is a real chance of finding something unknown.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

See I think I wont really find a adjustable plane like that at a flea market[one can hope though].they just look like they are worth a bit.plus I got to work every other saturday.I dont know man you got a nice collection.now when you say its the one from the cover do you mean same type or same exact plane from the book?


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

It's the exact plane, I got it from John a little while ago.
It's had a clean and looks a treat!
The Siegley #2's arn't to bad price wise, you can get some of the later ones on Ebay for under $100, so at a market who nows!
As for the one from the cover of the book, "it cost".


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

damn man!does mr rumpf have a site?I really wish I saw these planes earlier.I wouldnt have gotten some many of these stanleys,just me I really like the siegs and hahns kestones,and i like the chapmens as well I am hooked.I must admit I like my 607 and 604 1/2 bedrocks


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

but yes johns book is great I couldnt find anything online to put a date on it or anything.I really glad you helped me out with this seig


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

No problem mate glad to help, I'm thinking I might do a tread on the #2. It probably wont interst that many, but it would be nice to get more info on the net!
I like Stanley planes I've a ton of them, but the Siegley is far less known and not so run of the mill.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats why i like them they are differnt,but still a well made plane I allways wanted to get into differnt patented plane designs like these.most other plane makers just took leornard baileys patents.I allways liked things that are not common.Thats why I like the bedrocks to.I would be interested in a thread about the #2's and plus you might turn some people on to them.I reed your thread about the screw theory, I just dont have knowledge on the history of these plane makers.But I think you would school a few people, man.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Measurements arnt dead on


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Here is the pics


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I cant send you a PM till you delete some more


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Go ahead and try


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

sorry pal I going to have to turn you down.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

cms83 said:


> sorry pal I going to have to turn you down.[/ PM sent


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

cms83 said:


> sorry pal I going to have to turn you down.


 PM sent


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

heres the pics


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

pics wont upload it ya up in a bit


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Somewhere on the LV site there are plans for a #5 tote.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

:icon_redface: Oh, I think that may have been a little late.


----------

